# Autogas Turkey



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Can you tell us which adaptor we need for Turkey please. We have all 4 main ones.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi blaine

I think that this might help, it says the same as France and lots of stations.

Where are you planning to visit, we have done Turkey about 11 times by pedal cycle and love it, would like to go with the motorhome.

Martin

oops no link

http://autotraveler.ru/en/spravka/lpg-price-in-europe.html#.UmTTsih4E-Y


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The cup or dish adaptor is the main one used in Turkey....










You'll have no problem finding Autogas (Otogaz) there as its widely available, if a little pricey, around £1 a litre last year.

Also, if you do a big fill with diesel, LPG or both they will usually wash your van free of charge.

Pete


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Peejay. Autogas this year [just had flight for Hol] appears better value as in Marmaris the exchange was 3.3 !!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Just to add to PJ's info the auto gas in some parts of Turkey is made up off 25% propane and 75% butane. If you fill up in Turkey and then come across extreme low temperatures elsewhere you could have a problem.

In 2004 the Turks had to "winterise" the auto gas due to very low temperatures. The problem was with the tanks in car boots of vehicles than run on Autogas. You should not have any problem if your LPG bottle is in a gas locker, if you have an external tank you might have problems.

There are two types of diesel Motorin and Euro Diesel. Motorin is cheaper, I used it from 2002 onwards and never had any problems.

The latest fuel prices are diesel TL4.7 about £1.60 per litre these are from well known branded stations. You can get it considerably cheaper in some places though.

Also Turkey has now switched to electronic visas see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-141638-electronic-visas-for-turkey.html

Current exchange rate today is TL3.19 to the pound sterling.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

VanFlair said:


> Hi blaine
> 
> I think that this might help, it says the same as France and lots of stations.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.
We have been trying to decide a route to go and have decided ferry from Ancona to Igoumenista both ways as this will give us max time in Turkey.
As we visited Istanbul previously we are thinking of entering at Ipsala then down to Gelibolu and ferry to Lapseki. I have printed a timetable and fare list for this route and as it quotes buses trucks etc. I assume Motorhomes will be OK [unless someone knows different] We'll then make our way southerly to the Med coast. So if anyone has any must do or don't do, we will be grateful to hear.
We hope to have about 4 weeks in Turkey.
Have just had e mail from Superfast ferries saying camping on deck ok April - Oct but van needs to be in "closed garage still this will be followed in the new year when hopefully we can start to get prices.
Just changed our Hobby Alkoven for a N&B Arto, love the extra space.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Don_Madge said:


> Just to add to PJ's info the auto gas in some parts of Turkey is made up off 25% propane and 75% butane. If you fill up in Turkey and then come across extreme low temperatures elsewhere you could have a problem.
> 
> In 2004 the Turks had to "winterise" the auto gas due to very low temperatures. The problem was with the tanks in car boots of vehicles than run on Autogas. You should not have any problem if your LPG bottle is in a gas locker, if you have an external tank you might have problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. That's what I like about these forums the info you get back is amazing.
Also regarding visa. We have just returned by air and our visa was paid for on entry at the airport. Be good to do it before we go, does it cause hold ups at the border?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

That route is OK been using it for some time. When to you plan to travel?

When does your current tourist visa expire?

Don


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Going first week in Sept back middle Oct. This year visa from Oct 4th, cant remember how long it is but will expire by next trip


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Blaine

Welcome to the Arto club  Which model?

The Arto is my first MH so I have no comparisons, but I am very pleased - especially the garage space in the 69GL and I would hate to be without a garage that size.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

blaine said:


> As we visited Istanbul previously we are thinking of entering at Ipsala then down to Gelibolu and ferry to Lapseki. I have printed a timetable and fare list for this route and as it quotes buses trucks etc. I assume Motorhomes will be OK [unless someone knows different] We'll then make our way southerly to the Med coast. So if anyone has any must do or don't do, we will be grateful to hear.
> We hope to have about 4 weeks in Turkey.
> Have just had e mail from Superfast ferries saying camping on deck ok April - Oct but van needs to be in "closed garage still this will be followed in the new year when hopefully we can start to get prices.
> Just changed our Hobby Alkoven for a N&B Arto, love the extra space.


Hi again, just to give you a rough idea of ferry price, we travelled one way further down at Eceabat - Canakkale March 2012 which was 41 TL for a 6 mtr van and 2 adults, just turn up, no need to book. You can also park overnight at Eceabat on the seafront otopark next door if req'd.

I think I gave you info on the Italy - Greece ferries in your previous post.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

blaine said:


> Going first week in Sept back middle Oct. This year visa from Oct 4th, cant remember how long it is but will expire by next trip


it's valid for 90 days in a 180 day period.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Autogas Turkey Forums - off topic*

Blaine, hi,

You will find a lot of info from previous trips on Magbaz website, as you probably know, our Jan- March 2012 trip included, with lots of overnighting co-ordinates at:

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1280/30/

Don Madge, Peejay and the Wilsons amongst others, too, of course . . .

Helen


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Ours is also a 69GL. Loved these vans for years but never thought we would afford one. Ours is a 2004 but has been looked after.
Now with an extra grandchild the space is great and a huge garage. My Husband is modifying the L shaped lounge/settee to pull out to form a large single or room for 2 little ones.

Really love the oven/grill. Our other van was a Hobby Alkoven, fantastic use from her but no oven.


----------

